# Live Bait in Gulf Shores or Orane Beach?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Lookin for a good place for live shrimp and other live bait in Gulf Shores or OB. thanks!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Moe's Tackle or Top Gun in OB


----------



## ranger2108 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are there any places on the water in OB or Perdido Key you can access by boat for live shrimp in the early am?


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

You can dock your boat at Zekes and walk to Moe's. I think he opens pretty early www.mofishin.biz

I bought a mesh bait net and tie it to the pier overnight ready to go in the morning.


----------

